# new alt. - battery still dies



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

I am stumped. I had a problem surface in my electrical that was similar to:

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-99-chassis/154633-bad-alternator.html

and

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/153852-car-battery-dying.html

I tested the battery: good
Did the "pull the posi terminal": engine died
I replaced the alternator, cleaned up everything: good

2 days later, truck dies running down the road but I was going quick enough I was able to pop the clutch and get the thing running again. I found that if I get the revs 2500-3500+ the lights brighten up and the truck begins to run fine. Tested battery and it was dead. I am at a loss, I have cleaned and verified every single string of wire from the alt. to the battery and then some. Any ideas? Could the new alternator be bad too? I am doubting so...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the alt could be bad or something in the wireharness is killing the alt..

are you running an amp ??


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, no amp. everything is stock as far as wiring. It only dies when I run the vehicle - sitting, the battery does just fine.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

IF THE BAT/ALT LIGHT IS ON THE ALT IS BAD..

take it to autozone and get it checked..

even new ones can be defective..


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

I plan to - the things a pain to get in and out so once my back is better I will have to. I noticed the condenser that usually connects up had broken off and the wire was touching the alt. I wonder if it shorted and popped a diode - I doubt autozone/advance will be able to tell that. My last alt. that wouldn't work to charge the battery tested ok


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

anything i get from autozone always goes bad after a few days i use napa or carquest know but mine did that to me but i was going up hill and had to be towed. it happen to be cause my amp and the way the guy had it wired he said he did it for a living but ya took alt from a 86 and put it in and not had a problem yet


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Not a good idea to pull the battery terminal off when the engine is running on a any car with an alternator, it can damage diodes.
Make sure you have good earths from engine to body bad earths will effect charging.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

we do that to all of our cars and never mess them up. its really the only way to test if u can bring to a parts store and shops up here tell ppl to do that


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> we do that to all of our cars and never mess them up. its really the only way to test if u can bring to a parts store and shops up here tell ppl to do that


I come from a family with 2 autoelectricians and they always advise never to do it, especially on modern cars with computers.


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

idk thats what al the shops say to do even one with a tow company too thats how they check them before they tow them or the jump them and try it


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is it fixed and what did u do to fix it ??


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

no updates as of yet - had a long day at work today so didn't get to look at it tonight. It's in my plans to get done tomorrow night, hopefully I can put this behind me.


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Ok - update:

1. Started engine (idled for a minute or two)
2. Pulled positive side of terminal off of battery and engine began to shut off
3. Placed positive terminal back on battery and engine stayed alive (idled for a few minutes)
4. Rev'd engine 3000+ for a few seconds
5. Pulled positive side of terminal off of battery and engine stayed running just fine.

I am stumped.....


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you have the new alt checked ?

check wireharness for broken or damaged wires..
check ground to block..

put a fresh charge on the bat..

you can kill an alt by with a bad bat as well..


----------



## jschoolf (Oct 30, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to get the alt checked - plan to

Checked wiring and even cleaned all connections with electronics cleaner and made sure all lines were in tact

ground to block is secure

got the battery tested, tested ok, decided put a fresh charge on the battery overnight with my charger (really only took an hour or so to charge 100%)

agreed - but not sure that's the issue here

again - thank you for the time working with me on this.


----------

